# :
,         ,        ?            .                 ,                ,      ,   ?
         1  2016,    ,       ?
                 ,    ,      20 .   30 , ,    ,     )

----------

> ,         ,        ?            .                 ,                ,      ,   ?
>          1  2016,    ,       ?
>                  ,    ,      20 .   30 , ,    ,     )


,   !!!      20. -      ?   ,  ,  ,   ?     ,   ,      .

  ,   !   -  ?

----------

,     ,    ?

----------

- ? .     - .   -       .   -  .

   ,     . 1     ,         ( ).     ,       20 .  ,     ""!!!!.

 31  2016    .       ,           ...

   ...   ...

     ,      - ,   31    .

----------

,                ,      ,      ,             ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


      ?

----------

,     ,     ,             ,               ?

----------

,         ,  30        ,          ,    ,        ,              ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,               ?


 ,   

      -   ?

         ,   (  )   ,

----------

,         ,       http://rosalko.biz/vedenie-ostatkov-...-dlya-roznicy/

----------


## Mmmaximmm

:Bad:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,         ,       http://rosalko.biz/vedenie-ostatkov-...-dlya-roznicy/


    -  -  -    ?

----------

> -  -  -    ?


,      ,            ,     ,     171     ,      ,          ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

** , ,      :

 .     ..         01.01.2017.        ,    .  ,         ,    .

 ,     19.07.2016 . (*,     ),      .     :
1.          ,   01.01.2016     01.10.2016.     01.10.2016           ",   01.01.2016",           .          ;
           ",   01.01.2016".       .         .
2.          01.01.2017 .

             ,      01.01.2016 ( 01.07.2016    )       .    ,     ,           ,          .     ,         01.01.2016 .,     01.10.2016 .,     .       ,    ,          .
           ,      ,           , **     "  ,     "   ,   .

,   )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       :

    , 

  , **  
   ,  
  ѻ   ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     . 1


      ,     ()

----------

,   ?     ?

----------

,        :  01  2016        .   .        "-"

----------


## Elena1907

!      . .        2,  (    14  ,       , 2- .  ,      .   ,  ?     ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> !      . .        2,  (    14  ,       , 2- .  ,      .   ,  ?     ?


  2   !!!        2 ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   ?     ?


   ,

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,


         ,   ""       ...     ,           ( 2)

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   ""       ...     ,           ( 2)


  ,

----------

> ,


    ?    ,    ,  .    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?    ,    ,  .    .


     :  https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...ktsii_v_egais/
"     (    )      ,   ,    ,     01.01.2017."
" ,           (      01.07.17    ),         ,        (   )    01.01.17            , ** ."

----------

,  ,      ?

----------

,       ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

** ,  :

"   ,              ,                . (   ,            .)
  ,          ,         ,   . 
*           ,            * ."

, ,     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

"      171-  - (. 2.1 . 8),  ,  . 8 . 2,   .  ,      :

 (. 2);"
",  . 8    171-      , ,   ,  :                 .   ,             ?"
"       ,     171-  .       ,  ,   .   20.12.2006  64        ,     23.12.2011.
  -  ,       ,   ,     ,   , ,  ,     
   ,             ,   ,     .    ,                
 (          ).
      ,              ."

----------


## Mmmaximmm

"        ( 08.12.2015  23930/03)   .               , ,
   ,     
            ,   -,   ,                      ,    , ,     
: ,     
    ,     


 ,  ,                    .         07.09.2016  03‑07‑06/52294.         -  ,  :

 1  2016  ,   
      ,  
  -,      

      .

                :

,  ,    -
 ,        
,       -
,    ,   -
   171-."

----------


## Mmmaximmm

"    ()  ,       ,    ,       .

        ,   ,     .      , ,         http://egais.ru. , 19.07.2016               :

  ,   

  ,        .
      ,
          -
     01.01.2017.

http://fsrar.ru/files/retail_stock3.pdf.   ,    ( - ,     )            (   25.04.2016),   :

      -
         -
 .
1.  ,   01.01.2016   
 01.10.2016,        01.10.2016
    :
.         -
,   01.01.2016.      -
 .         -


.           -
 ,   01.01.2016.   -
    .      
  ( ).  
         -
.
2.        
 01.01.2017."

----------


## Mmmaximmm

( )  ,       .        ,        ѻ,   :

3.     , 

 ,      -
  ,     ѻ   -
,   .

 ,     (     ,          ,    ... ,     ,          , ,             ,      
,    .              .   . 2    171-      .        ,    ,     
   ."

----------


## Mmmaximmm

" ,      ,           (),           .

    . *  ,     ,       * ,  ,  ,           , ** ,      , *      .*

*     :*           ,     .            .      
    : ,        ,  -  .

*   ( )*  , ,     171-  ,          ,   .             ,      (     ,     01.01.2016,     01.10.2016).  -
,      ,  ,      ,   ,
           ,      ,     . *     ,  .   ,
,  .*       ,    
           . 14.19  ,    -
   10 000  15 000 .,    150 000  200 000 ."

 :Lupa:   ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


    ?  ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  -, ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,  -, ?


    ?       , ,     ,    :

1.      2 ();
2.        ""        2  ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.              ,     ,    ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

"       ""        2  ..."
     ,      2   ,  200  .    ?      ?

   3 -      ,      ,               

      ,    ,   ,   ,       ,   ((

----------


## AndreyZh

*Mmmaximmm*,    !      ,            /  ...   /         "" .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=568522,        "" ... *     !*

----------

> 1.      2 ();
> 2.        ""        2  ...


  ,   ,  .   - .    .    88      30-50    .     .   ( )   . ,    ,   .       300 ?
  2   =.    .    ,  ,    .  .     .   . . ,  .   .          ().          .        (   -  )  ,          .      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> *Mmmaximmm*,    !      ,            /  ...   /         "" .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=568522,        "" ... *     !*


, 

,    ,          .
, ,  -  

,     ,     ,   ,   ,    .
Ҹ .
  ,       .
 -  ,       

  2   200

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  -    .
50     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   ,       )

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,  -    .
> 50     ?


   +         -       .  ,    ,      .       !   ?   : https://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=270269&postcount=47

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.      ?  ,     2-3   ,     23,  -  500-1000    ,   ,   .      ,       
    -        .      
 -    41   ,     ,        ?
. ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm



----------


## Mmmaximmm

-    ?
   ,    -  , ,         ,

----------

> -    ?
>    ,    -  , ,         ,


  ,       (            ).

     ""    ...       ...

 ,      ...     ...

     ....

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,       (            ).


  ,   ()    .



> ""    ...       ...


 -      ,      



> ..


       ((



> ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

"    "  ",     " ".  SH " " ..      ."

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  ,     .

   -

----------

,    ,       ,       2   ,   ,    ,                   ,     ,         "     "      ,      ,          ,   
      //,    /,    ,

----------

> "    "  ",     " ".  SH " " ..      ."


     ,   ,   ,  ,   ..

----------

> ,  ,     .
> 
>    -


          ..
           "     "

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..
>            "     "


  ,   



  -  ,    ,     ,   ,  ,       



> ,   ,   ,  ,


     .

----------

,          ,        ,      ,     ,                ,     ,  ,      -,      
   ,  ,   /   )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   .  ,  ,          "  "

----------

> .


    171 :     ,             ,

----------

> ,   .  ,  ,          "  "

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 171 :


       ,     ,      ,      
         (




> 


,       ,    ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

** , ,   ?      ,     ,

----------

> ,     ,      ,      
>          (
> 
> 
> ,       ,    ?


 ..,          ,                 ,            ,      ,                ,   ,

----------

> ** , ,   ?      ,     ,


   ,    (   )
    300 .   ,         ,    ,         . ,    
                        1  2016       ,       ,    ,       ,   ,                ,           )

----------

,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   )

----------


## deklarant_

> ** , ,   ?      ,     ,


**        01.01.2017                 ,        :https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456 https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1472.
     (    )      ,   ,    ,     01.01.2017.
 ,           (      01.07.17  ** ),         ,        (   )   * 01.01.17     *       ,      .
https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...uktsii_v_egais

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   ,


        ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 01.01.2017


       -        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -        ?


 ,  ,      .

----------

> ?


          1  2016,      ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,  ,      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 1  2016


       ,   ,

----------

> -        ?


    ,        ,        ,           ,          ,      ,      ,            ,

----------

> ,   ,


     ,     ,             ,  ,

----------

>

----------

,      .   .    .  .  ,   01.01.17        ? .. ,          ,        ,     ?   2017         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      .   .    .  .  ,   01.01.17        ? .. ,          ,        ,     ?   2017         ?


 #25

----------

, .            , .. ,        ?

----------

,  .  -,         -       ?

----------


## Lavandanna

,  .     ,  ,     1.07.2017.           01.01.2017.    01.01.2016         .            .              2016 ,   ?      ?

----------

> ,  .     ,  ,     1.07.2017.           01.01.2017.    01.01.2016         .            .              2016 ,   ?      ?


      ,       
       ,              01  2016,       
        ,       1  2016    1  2016,             ,            .   ,     ,           1  2017,       .                     ,          ,          ,

----------


## Lavandanna

01.07.2017.           01.06. 2016  ,      ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     ,           1  2017


    ,    ,        1-2   )

----------

> **        01.01.2017                 ,        :https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1456 https://egais.ru/news/view?id=1472.
>      (    )      ,   ,    ,     01.01.2017.
>  ,           (      01.07.17  ** ),         ,        (   )   * 01.01.17     *       ,      .
> https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...uktsii_v_egais


    -    ( )    .
        (  ,  ) -       2016.    -           01.01.2017.

   01.01.2017.      . 

       .

        ,      .

        -    ,      ,       .    ,      .

----------

> -    ( )    .
>         (  ,  ) -       2016.    -           01.01.2017.
> 
>    01.01.2017.      . 
> 
>        .
> 
>         ,      .
> 
>         -    ,      ,       .    ,      .


    ,      ,        ,   ,     ,      ,        1  2016

----------

> ,    ,        1-2   )


     . 
      3     ,      1  2,          ,

----------


## GH2

> " ,           (      01.07.17    ),         ,        (   )    01.01.17            ,      ."


   :  "..       (..)"   "..           ,      ."  .. --        ...  .    "   ,   ""?     -      -     ? ....    , .

----------


## deklarant_

> :  "..       (..)"   "..           ,      ."  .. --        ...  .    "   ,   ""?     -      -     ? ....    , .


"..       " - ,            ,          pdf417    ,       ,    QR-    ,            ,    . (       QR-        ,               ).

"..           ,      ." 
      2,            .       ,      .

----------


## natali_01

. -   ,         (    )   ,  0,03???,    ???

----------


## Mmmaximmm



----------


## natali_01



----------


## GH2

> "      ,          pdf417    , ....
>       2,            .       ,      .


! :
1)   1      2-   -  .         ..;
2)             :
     -        ? - .   41 .   ,   2-3     5  ..( ...3 ,    )

----------


## OlikSm

-    ,   ,     ...       ?        ?   22 -      ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ! :
> 1)   1      2-   -  .         ..;
> 2)             :
>      -        ? - .   41 .   ,   2-3     5  ..( ...3 ,    )


1.    (, ,   .)   :   (EAN-13)   ,   Data-Matrix       PDF417   .    (,   .)     (EAN-13)   . 
2.     ,   -       ,           ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> -    ,   ,     ...       ?        ?   22 -      ...


       .
..: "               ,      ,         ,     "   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrzOhLb1J8g

 ,           (      01.07.17    ),         ,        (   )    01.01.17            ,      .  https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...ktsii_v_egais/

  84,   10 .    3      ..    . 
1.                ( )       **    . 
_..              -   ._

----------


## OlikSm

,         ,     (),     ??     ,     ,    ?     0 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ,     (),     ??     ,     ,    ?     0 ?


,       ,   RSA(PKI)    ,       ,       .

----------

> . -   ,         (    )   ,  0,03???,    ???


    ,   ,   ..        50 ,     ,       50    
         ,            
         ,    , ,    ,         ,                ,           ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


     -  ,        ?

----------

> ,       ,   RSA(PKI)    ,       ,       .


 ?             ,         ,       ,         
        1    ,        )

----------

> -  ,        ?


,   ,    ,                          ,      )

----------

> ! :
> 1)   1      2-   -  .         ..;
> 2)             :
>      -        ? - .   41 .   ,   2-3     5  ..( ...3 ,    )


        ,      ,       ,         ,   ,      ,       ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,         
>         1    ,        )


               .   .          .      .                  ,    .   ,   ,       ,      -  :
 26    22.11.1995  171- ,  *  ,        , .*
 . .14.19.      ,     
     ,          -
               ;    -        .
   14.17.
1.   **  , ** ** ** ,          ,         ()  , -
                   , , , ,     ,       ,    ,   .
_         01.10.2016_
    30.09.2016.     .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1na5EJZ9tX0
  .. ,   01.10.2016          (00:32:02  ,         01.01.2017.        01.01.2017  ,    ,     ,   ,   , ..      01.01.17, ..        ,  .  (00:40:27).

----------


## Mmmaximmm

** ,    )
,    ., ,

----------


## GH2

> ,   -      ,           ,        .


   .   -       ...      1-  ?       .

----------


## GH2

> ** ,    )
> ,    ., ,


,    ?   ...       ?..      ? . ,(   ... :Frown:   )-      ,    -...  -     ,      - -,   ... ? :Redface:     -   ,    .  .

----------


## GH2

,           ,         01 -?
      :
     ,       ,         .
 .. ,   01.10.2016     
 !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,           ,         01 -?
>       :
>      ,       ,         .
>  .. ,   01.10.2016     
>  !


    25.11.2016 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC54VUEyh54 ,            .   2017 ,   .
      25.10.2016 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1485 .     01.01.17       .           ,        .         ,

----------


## GH2

> 1)           "
> 2)"         ,


1)       ,      -  , ,?
2)   ...,   - ,    ,   .  - ???
   ,(  40   :Redface:  )
.

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,    ?   ...       ?..      ? . ,(   ...  )-      ,    -...  -     ,      - -,   ... ?    -   ,    .  .


)))
,       ,          , - ,      
      2 !      ,        2- ,    ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 1)       ,      -  , ,?
> 2)   ...,   - ,    ,   .  - ???
>    ,(  40   )
> .


     ,  .  .   -   ,      ?  .  .
     ,  :
1)      ? ( !)
2)       ,        ,         .   ,  ,        ,    ? (  )

----------


## varip

> ,        (   )    01.01.17            ,      .


        ?
        ? 
 .  ,    ,        ?
?

----------


## OlikSm

> .   .          .      .                  ,    .   ,   ,       ,      -  :
>  26    22.11.1995  171- ,  *  ,        , .*
>  . .14.19.      ,     
>      ,          -
>                ;    -        .
>    14.17.
> 1.   **  , ** ** ** ,          ,         ()  , -
>                    , , , ,     ,       ,    ,   .
> _         01.10.2016_
> ...


-         .         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -         .         ?


            .    -     ?        ,         .

----------


## CLUB

> ,  .  .   -   ,      ?  .  .
>      ,  :
> 1)      ? ( !)
> 2)       ,        ,         .   ,  ,        ,    ? (  )


1)     ,     ,           ,      .
2)       -          IT .    , /              .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     ,           ,      .


 :Wow: 



> , /              .


-))

----------


## OlikSm

> .    -     ?        ,         .


 ,     ,    .      3-   .  3-   . 2          - .     2    ,   3   ...

----------


## Lik_

,  ! 
    3 .2016.     ( ) .    01.01.2017       (..   )    ,      (     )?

----------

.      .      01/01/2016.     .     (   01/01/16)          9 -.      ?   ""          9-? ..       ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


  ,

----------

..       9 -           ,    .    ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..       9 -           ,    .    ?


-   9 ,     ,       ,

----------

,    ,    .   "" ,      ,        .       .   -   ""     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,    ,    .   "" ,      ,        .       .   -   ""     ?


       ,         ,    ,

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


-   :    31.12.16          01.01.17    , ?        ?
     - ? (  )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 31.12.16          01.01.17    , ?        ?


          ,          ,        ,

----------


## Lik_

deklarant_,    ? 



> 3 .2016.     ( ) .    01.01.2017       (..   )    ,      (     )?


 ::nyear::

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,        ,


  :Smilie:   ..      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..      ,


      ,    ,     500  ,

----------

?   1  ,      , ,    .  ?  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,

----------

> ,


 1      ,    .   ?       ?

----------

?  ,    ,      ,  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=568522

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


 " "  https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/ (      )

----------


## Helper-2005

> 1


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 777

> deklarant_  
>  " " https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/ (      )


    ,  ,   ,      3 ?

----------


## Lightess

!
, ,        ?
        ,  2     (        ),        10  ,   -        ,        ((   ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> , ,        ?
>         ,  2     (        ),        10  ,   -*        ,       * ((   ,    ?


    :



> ,         01.10.2016.     ,      3        .   .     31   23:55   .     .       ,    .       - 1440 .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

800   .
     1440 )))

----------


## Lightess

,   ,          01.01 2017!
    1 ,   .  .
      ?      -      - ?            !   ,

----------


## Helper-2005

> 1


    (   ).
, ,  1       ?     , -      -  ,      :Frown:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,             ?

----------


## varip

.
     1 ,   .
   "  .."    3    , ,    -  3,   4,   .   , .   ,  150        , .    . 31 ,   4 ?!   -1 .
 ?
1.    31  (-   ,        )
 2.    31    (     , .  1    )
3.     
      ()
 1       ?

----------


## 1974

(           )   :                .. .. ... .         .

----------


## GH2

> " "  https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/ (      )


! ...     ?     31.12.16     . ?     ,     (),         (   ,    ):
   2016   .         "" .      .   ...   " "       ,     ?   , - . ,      .. .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! ...     ?     31.12.16     . ?     ,     (),         (   ,    ):
>    2016   .         "" .      .   ...   " "       ,     ?   , - . ,      .. .


   ,    .             .      ,          "",        .             ,      ,    ,    .   https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/14 https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/15

----------


## GH2

> ,    .             .      ,          "",        .             ,      ,    ,    .   https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/14 https://www.uchet-info.com/sober/guide/15


..        ?   !    :        ...      ,       .         ,      , -        ?  !!!    !   -     - ... :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,      , -        ?


 ,

----------

! , ,     ,   -   -    , ,        ? (  ,       )

----------


## varip

> ,       .


 ,   -  VikiMini,     70,  ,  ,  ,         ,   .       .   .   ,      .               -.

----------


## GH2

> VikiMini


..        ,:       . - -  ,  , ,    ,  .       -   ...  -...

----------

,      .      ,   .   ?  ?  ?   ?

----------


## varip

> ..        ,:       . - -  ,  , ,    ,  .       -   ...  -...


     ,           .    ((
   ,   , .     .
    :  1,    ,                 + ,       +     .      ,     (-      )       .

----------


## varip

> ,      .      ,   .   ?  ?  ?   ?


          ,    .     (   .).    -      ,   -

----------

> ,    .     (   .).    -      ,   -


 ,       ,

----------

> ,       ,

----------

! ,  (  )     ,    4 .2015.     "" ,   .      .   ,    ?    ,     (((

----------

> ! ,  (  )     ,    4 .2015.     "" ,   .      .   ,    ?    ,     (((


             ,       ,      ,       ..   ,   100.,    ,   500.,      30 .

----------

> ,      .      ,   .   ?  ?  ?   ?


  ,     ,     ,       ID,   ID           ,         ,        ,       ,        TTN

----------

> .


 ?     ?     ? .  ,     . ?    ... .      .  ,    ,    ,        0.
  ,          ?    .    ,    . 
    ?      .

----------

> .      .  ,    ,    ,        0.


   .
   ,   !!!!

----------

, !!!!

----------

!  ,   :      ,    ,  ? C    57 ,      !

----------


## GH2

> ! ,  (  )     ,    4 .2015.     "" ,   .      .   ,    ?    ,     (((


,  !   (     )           .  -        2016 .     ,     .  01.07              ,      ,..      ,        ,             .  -    -    ,    (    ).     ..  1      -    .

----------


## GH2

> ,      .      ,   .   ?  ?  ?   ?


    :  ,        -.         :     ,     .     ,        ,        ()      ,  ..... ..          . .    -     ...  .. :Big Grin:

----------


## GH2

!
 -    ?
 1  8.3         ( 01012016),   (-.....! ,  . -   ,   ),  1   , .          ?-  .  .... .   ,  ,   ?  ...- !      ,    ....   ,.       ,.   - .  ,       .    " ".   ?       ...  .

----------

> 


.  1-   .
    .       ,  ,        50 000  (  -  )    1 .    ,   1 , 27   .    ,             1 . 
 .        . ? 31 .   1        ,  ,  .    - .    -   .      30         ,   1 .         .     1 !     ,   , ,  !   -...      -  .

----------


## GH2

.  ! , - -  .

    1-,-     1          .  .   ,   -    ... !!! :yes:

----------


## GH2

: ,     ( )-   -,  !....,  ,    - , 500     ,       .---,,-!

----------

> : ,     ( )-   -,  !....,  ,    - , 500     ,       .---,,-!


    ... ""

----------


## GH2

,      .         .   ,        ( "")      ?
        -?
       .    :    ?     ,         1 .  ,,  ,     ,        ?           ...   . ,            .    . .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      .         .   ,        ( "")      ?
>         -?
>        .    :    ?     ,         1 .  ,,  ,     ,        ?           ...   . ,            .    . .


            "",              , ..  ,    ,   01.01.2016,        ,                  12   .    ..                  "",       "    "
   ""     .

----------

> ""     .


. ...  .       -  ,    ,        1  -       .

----------


## GH2

> ""     .


     !
      ""     (2,5       !) ?
. ,  (  1  )...     , . ..

----------

> ""     (2,5       !) ?


    .....        -   .       ,        .
  ""   ?  1?

----------


## GH2

> ""   ?  1?


.

----------

> .


     ,      1,  , ,   ,   ,     , ?

----------


## GH2

.     -.       .        -....? 
.

----------

> .     -.       .        -....? 
> .


    ,          .     . ,     .   ,        .

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,          .     . ,     .   ,        .


  - *      1  2017* http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512

----------

> - *      1  2017* http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512


       .

----------


## maria-2

""   "       ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -       1  2017 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512


,  - ,  "  "  " " -      ?   -?

----------


## GH2

!!!

----------

> ,  - ,  "  "  " " -      ?   -?


   (,     ..)  ,    ,          "  " -  .
    ,    .  ?   ?     .     ,  ..       -   .        171-      .  -    2018 .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

" .8 171-   ,  ..          (  ,     ,      ),      .  .16 .2 171-     (   ),  (   ), ,    .    ,          .  ,   ,  .. ,         ,     ()          ."

    .
    ,

----------

> .
>     ,


+100500! ,

----------


## GH2

> +100500!


   ?,.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " .8 171-   ,  ..       **  (  ,     ,      ),     ** .  .16 .2 171-     (   ),  (   ), ,    .    ,          .  ,   ,  .. ,         ,     ()          ."


     ,   ?
  - ..       ,       ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,   ?


    :
  ,  .. ,      


" 1  2012       
 218-,        
. "

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,  
http://egais.ru/sroki_podkljuchenija
     - ,   ,  , , ,  - ?

    - 



> ,  , ,       .

----------


## scaramouche

*ZZZhanna*,    -

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   - .

 , ,     .

  :
https://profibeer.ru/law/27181/

----------


## scaramouche

https://profibeer.ru/law/27063/

----------

> - ..       ,       ?

----------

> +100500!





> ?,.


   ....

----------


## GH2

> ....


....     -... :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> - ..       ,       ?


  - () -171   -    " ",   ,         ,  ,       ,      ,          .

----------

> ....     -...


   ,       :Big Grin:

----------

!     ,  ,    - ( )     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !     ,  ,    - ( )     ?


     19.07.16 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1478 ,  -          ()   ,        . 
 .8 171-   ,  ..          (  ,     ,      ),      .  .16 .2 171-     (   ),  (   ), ,    .    ,          .  ,   ,  .. ,         ,     ()          . 

    15  2016 .  84 "                ,     ,   ,      , , ,       , ...
V.I.            
               ( )               .

 ..:
          .     ,  -      .  ,       ,    ,     ,        ,      .
https://youtu.be/j-SD-Eye6T0

----------


## id6188101

,  .     .    ,  .  .     - ?

----------


## CLUB

.

----------


## deklarant_

""-   ,     (,  , )
 : http://wiki.egais.ru/wiki/%D0%90%D0%...86%D0%B8%D0%B8

----------

